# Traynor TS-15



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

managed to score a 76 Traynor TS-15 2x8 and think we are smitten. not much of a guitar player(play bass mostly) but we are sooooo diggin' the dirt and tone from this amp! switching from 10-15w is fantastigasms! anyone else have one of these?

here's some so-so vids....

[video=youtube_share;tsesbUypZRc]http://youtu.be/tsesbUypZRc[/video]

[video=youtube_share;iYueDET8gM0]http://youtu.be/iYueDET8gM0[/video]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Had one, it was ok for what it is. Sold it for 50 bucks to a friend who's kid wanted to learn to play.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Yepper - had one in barracks in the Cdn Forces around '80. OK little practice amp, but that's all. If you think it sounds good, you should really try Traynor's tube amps - those are the real deal!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

ya, i know its small potatoes. i'll try a tube next time i'm in a shop. i got it for $75 from the first owner. its in impeccable shape. just a tad dusty!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

woodnoize said:


> ya, i know its small potatoes.


Don't even think of it as small potatoes! 
Play the heck out of it, learn lots of skills/riffs, whatever and 
......KEEP HAVING FUN! ..that is what it is all about!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

that's the spirit Dave! thx for the kick!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bought a TS-15 for my brother in law as his first amp in the mid 80's. Played it so much he blew both speakers. I hope to rebuild the power supply some day to fix the bad hum.


----------

